
GOtchas – the Go cheat sheet series - lcsontos
Hi Everyone,<p>I&#x27;m making a free cheat sheet series for newbies to help them learn Go. I&#x27;ve just completed the first one in this series about strings: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;payhip.com&#x2F;b&#x2F;UyHJ1<p>Which part of Go would you like to see in a cheat sheet format? Let me know and I gladly create them.<p>Cheers,
László
======
dazmiller
[https://payhip.com/b/UyHJ](https://payhip.com/b/UyHJ) is a working link

------
dazmiller
404 for me. Link is broken

